# is there any point?



## old bird (Aug 8, 2009)

hi there,
im just about to start IVF after getting some good test results last month, but i had some more done this month and my FSH has shot up to 15 (it was 5.6 last month) plus i had my AMH tested for the 1st time and it was only 0.86.  im 43 so i always knew my chances were low, but i thought it was worth a go.  with results like these, i just dont know if im wasting my time and its all just a pipe dream.  with such a low AMH is there still a chance? 
i'd really appreciate your thoughts
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I replied to your other posts a little while back about your other hormone results, not sure if you saw the responses you had as no reply...here's the link to one of the threads...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205723.0

Although your previous FSH was 5.6 iu/l, your oestrogen was ok-ish but just slightly on the higher side....and high oestrogen can suppress FSH and make it appear lower than it actually is.

Since your more recent FSH has come back as 15 iu/l, then this would possible indicate that it was suppressed last time by the high oestrogen.

Here's some additional info on oestrogen ranges (to add to the info I provided in the other thread, link above)...

normal: less than 80 pg/ml (less than 293 pmol/l)
borderline: 80 to 100 pg/ml (293 pmol/L to 367 pmol/l)
abnormal: more than 100 pg/ml (more than 367 pmol/l)

As for AMH, what unit measurement was used ? When comparing any hormone results it is important to include the unit measurement as different clinics/countries use varying measurements and ranges.

Here's 2 websites with info on AMH and both use different measurements and slight variation in the ranges...

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

http://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

1 ng/ml is 7.14 pmol/ml

If your AMH was 0.86 ng/ml then on one of those websites it would fall into the "low normal" range...

High (often PCOS) Over 3.0 ng/ml 
Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml 
Low Normal Range 0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml 
Low 0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml 
Very Low Less than 0.3 ng/ml

If it was 0.86 pmol/l then it would fall into the "very low/undetectable" range according to the other website...

Optimal Fertility 28.6 pmol/L - 48.5 pmol/L 
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 pmol/L - 28.6 pmol/L 
Low Fertility 2.2 pmol/L - 15.7 pmol/L 
Very Low/Undetectable 0.0 pmol/L - 2.2 pmol/L 
High Level > 48.5 pmol/L
? suspicion of Polycystic Ovarian Disease/Granulosa cell tumours

Obviously none of us are medically qualified so I really think you need to discuss your results with your consultant as they are the only ones qualified to interpret them....and offer you the best advise as to whether to use your own eggs for IVF or possibly consider DE.

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## old bird (Aug 8, 2009)

hi minxy
thank you so much for this.  i did see your last posting and it really helped.  ive been finding it all a bit overwhelming iand m struggling a bit to be honest.  i'll call the clinic today and see what they say.  part of me is skeptical, as although i know they are all committed to their work and want to help, im also aware that they are private clinics that need to make money, so as long as youre happy to pay, they'll continue the treatment.  maybe im wrong on that though.  its all so hard.
anyway, thanks again for your help
xx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

It really depends whether trying IVF with your own eggs is something you have to do in order to move on and, possibly, look at other options. 

Unfortunately IVF in our age range (I'm the same as you) is rarely successful. You're looking at about a 4% chance of success or - to turn that on its head - a 96% chance of failure. Pretty sh*tty odds. 

If money isn't a factor then I would give it one shot. For money is a huge issue and I couldn't afford to try with my own eggs with so little chance of success. 

do you have a partner? I think statistically you have more chance of getting pregnant naturally in your 40s than you do with IVF


----------



## old bird (Aug 8, 2009)

hi violet
thanks for your message.  nope im going it alone, which i think is one of the reasons why it felt tricky getting my head round the donor eggs thing - the idea that some complete strangers eggs would be mixed with some complete strangers sperm and put into my body for me to act like some kind of incubating machine just wierded me out!  i feel much better about it now though and if i need to, i will definitely go for it.  in the meanwhile, i have decided to procede with one cycle with my eggs.  i know the odds arent great but i dont want to give up without having given myself a chance.  the nasal sprays start next week, then we'll just have to see what happens.  maybe i'll have a bit of magic.
thanks for your support and i really hope things are going well for you
x


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

You've got to realise that statistically IVF isn't in anyones favour, the chance of failure always seems higher than success but successes do occur.  Look around these boards and women younger than you with young partners and no reason for fertility issues, who should have very high % chance of conception simply cannot conceive.  

I went for my first IVF at 39, I can't remember my test results but I did have additional fertility issues and my stats were about 11%, higher than 4% I'll give you but still 89% failure - not a sensible bet to place thousands of pounds and a whole load of heart ache on.  Thinking with my head I'd have walked away but I thought that I had to give myself the chance.  If it was meant to be it would work and if I wasn't meant to have children it wouldn't but after all the heartache was over I could look back and think at least I'd given it and my body the chance. My partner said statistics are irrelevant, on an individual bases it's always going to be 100% or 0% there is no in between.  It worked for us first time.  I second what was said above, if you can manage to afford the money give yourself a chance, just bare in mind thats what it is a chance that could well not work so that in 10 years time you won't look back with regret that you never tried.

I hope this helps.


----------



## old bird (Aug 8, 2009)

thank you so much, youve echoed exactly what ive been telling myself!  i've gotta give myself one chance and then at least i'll know i tried.  it feels so disheartening entering into something thats so likely to fail, esp when the money i spend on this is less money i have to spend on a donor cycle, but i dont feel ready to give up on my eggs just yet.  having said that, if i could easily switch to a donor egg program at this stage, i probably would - at the end of the day, i just want a healthy bouncing baby in my arms, and i know it'll be mine, whoever eggs it is, but of course its a whole different ball game doing the donor eggs thing and as i work in education i cant just take 3 weeks off whenever i like to go to some clinic abroad.  god this is all so hard, but its good to hear about the success stories!
thanks again
x


----------

